# Pine wood chips ok for bottom of cage?



## 870 (Jul 12, 2002)

Just wondering if It is safe to use pine or other small animal type (aspen?) wood chips to line the bottom of our birds cage. I know there is "bird litter", but its expensive (we do use it from time to time, no we just use newspaper).


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I may be completely wrong on this one, but I think I remember hearing that chips from trees with a lot of resin are unsuitable? Something to do with the sentivivity of their lungs.

I use plain sawdust in some parts of the aviary but in the indorr cage cage I use a towel which I can shake out and replace very quickly. I know Mary places kitchen towel on top of an ordinary towel which sounds an excellent idea (I am going to try that out).

Cynthia


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

The best solution is having a cage with a botom that is seperated from the birds with wire. A drawer that pulls out for cleaning. Newspaper in the drawer.
This type prevents the birds from getting stepping on anything, etc.
What you put into the lower drawer does not matter, fir, cedar, pine chips are fine.
Carl


----------



## 870 (Jul 12, 2002)

Our cage does have a tray which is separated by a wire "mesh" bottom. The droppings fall through the mesh to the tray. Right now we are using newspaper to line the tray. Occasionally, we've used the bird litter. But, I was thinking of using wood chips like the stuff you'd put in a hamster cage.

Thanks for the replies. We love our bird which we simply call "Pigeon".


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

Pine shavings are fine, we use them all the time.

I've heard from some people that cedar shavings aren't good for the birds (or cedar wood in the loft, either), but then, I've had other people tell me that they use cedar all the time too, with no problems.

Some people I know use the corn-cob type stuff you can buy in pet stores, but I'd worry about the birds trying to eat it.


----------

